# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Digea και παρεμβολες απο μηχανακια

## ^Active^

Καλησπερα  , οπως λεει ο τιτλος σε μερικες εγκαταστασεις κεραιών αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με σπασίματα στην εικόνα όταν περνάει καποιο μηχανακι η αμαξι παλιο , εχω τσεκαρει ενισχυτες και καλωδια και με τα ιδια πραγματα σε αλλη τοποθεσια δεν εχω προβλημα.
Το φαινομενο αυτο παρουσιαζετε φυσικα και σε περιοχες με δυσκολια στην ληψη. Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το εξαλειψουμε αυτο με καποιο αντιπαρασιτικο? Ενισχυτες και καλωδια ειναι της Mistral κατα κυριο λογο ... Αυτα δυστιχως προμηθευετε το μαγαζι που συνεργαζομαι .Το κουλο ειναι οτι στο πεδιομετρο μου δεν μου εμφανιζει σφαλματα αλλα οι τηλεορασεις τα τσιμπανε ...

----------


## aris k

σε ολες τις τηλεορασεις ??? της εγκαταστασεις  η σε μια μονο ?

----------


## her

Τυχαίο είναι το φαινόμενο. Προφανώς το σήμα σου είναι οριακό και κάποιες στιγμές είναι πάνω από το όριο και κάποιες άλλες κάτω

----------


## ^Active^

Σε ολες τις τηλεορασεις ... Το θεμα ειναι οτι  μου ετυχε και σε περιοχη με φουλ σημα και με οπτικη επαφη απο το σημειο εκπομπης. Οσο για το σημα με ber 100% και mer 40%  το μονο που δεν εχω παρατηρησει ειναι το RF lvl...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Παρεμβολές  από  τα  μπουζί  στην  αναλογική  λήψη  το  φαινόμενο  παρουσιαζόταν  σαν  σπινθήρες - αστεράκια  μικρά  στην  οθόνη,  το  πρόβλημα  λυνόταν  με  απομάκρυνση  της  κεραίας  όσο  το  δυνατόν  από  το  δρόμο  το  φαινόμενο  αναφερόταν  και  στη  σχετική  βιβλιογραφία  περι  εγκατάστασης  κεραιών.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> -Παρεμβολές  από  τα  μπουζί  στην  αναλογική  λήψη...



Η λήψη, όπως φυσικά και η εκπομπή, εξακολουθεί να είναι αναλογική, οπότε αντί για τα αστεράκια στην "αναλογική" διαμόρφωση, πλέον στην ψηφιακή έχουμε κολλήματα στην εικόνα.

----------

mikemtb (24-05-17)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Η λήψη, όπως φυσικά και η εκπομπή, εξακολουθεί να είναι αναλογική, οπότε αντί για τα αστεράκια στην "αναλογική" διαμόρφωση, πλέον στην ψηφιακή έχουμε κολλήματα στην εικόνα.



-Aυτό  ακριβώς  προσπαθώ  να πώ  δεν  μπορώ  να  βρώ  ένα  άρθρο  για  εγκατάσταση  που  έδειχνε  ότι  πρέπει  να  είναι  μακρυά  η  κεραία  απο  το  δρόμο  και  χαρακτηριστικά  έδειχνε  κι'  ένα  μηχανάκι.

----------


## ^Active^

Το γνωριζω αυτο και εκει ειναι το κουλο ... Ειναι ψηλα οι κεραιες και μακρια απο τον δρομο .. :frown: 
Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι στις περιπτωσεις αυτες το μονο που δεν αλλαξα ειναι οι κεραιες γιατι ηταν σχετικα καλες.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

- Πάντα  όσο  πιό δυνατο είναι  το  κύριο σήμα  της  λήψης  (καλή και  κατευθειντική  κεραία)  υπερισχύει  των παρεμβολών.

----------


## SV1JRT

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι ο κεντρικός ενισχυτής που βάζεις είναι Γ.Τ.Π. και δεν έχει κανένα φίλτρο εισόδου.
ΑΝ έχω δίκιο, τότε ένας μικρός πομποδέκτης (PMR ή V/U ή CB) σε κοντινή απόσταση από την κεραία TV πρέπει να σου διαλύει την εικόνα τελείως...

.

----------


## leosedf

Μάλλον περνάνε πολλά Zundapp, φλορέτες κλπ από εκεί, γιατί παλιά που θυμάμαι περνούσε μια που την καβαλούσε ο αγριοφύλακας στο μισό χιλιόμετρο και έκανε παρεμβολές σε τηλεοράσεις

----------


## ^Active^

Ο Mistral δεν ειναι κεντρικης και εχει φιλτρα . Αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλιτερο ανοιχτος ειμαι ... Η αληθεια ειναι Κωνσταντινε οτι εδω επαρχια ακομα κυκλοφορουν κατι τρικυκλα και παλια μηχανακια ... εκει ειναι το προβλημα

----------


## SV1JRT

> Ο Mistral δεν ειναι κεντρικης και εχει φιλτρα . Αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι καλιτερο ανοιχτος ειμαι ... Η αληθεια ειναι Κωνσταντινε οτι εδω επαρχια ακομα κυκλοφορουν κατι τρικυκλα και παλια μηχανακια ... εκει ειναι το προβλημα



Βάζεις τον Mistral τον απλό με το πλαστικό καπάκι ΧΩΡΙΣ θωράκιση ??
Περίεργο... Αυτός μαζεύει παράσιτα ακόμα και όταν ρεύεται κανείς κοντά του (Για να μη σου πώ τι κάνει άμα κλάσεις κιόλας). Μόνο όταν περνάει μηχανάκι έχεις παράσιτα ?? ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ είσαι !!!
 Παλιά είχε φέρει η γειτόνισσα "Τεχνικό τηλεοράσεων" να της φτιάξει την κεραία και της έβαλε αυτό το πράγμα για ενισχυτή κεραίας. Μόλις άνοιγα το V/U τα βράδια να μιλήσω με κανένα φίλο, η εικόνα στην τηλεόραση της χανότανε...
 Τελικά πλήρωσα από την τσέπη μου περίπου 100 ευρουλάκια και αγόρασα σοβαρό ενισχυτή κεραίας (δεν θυμάμαι τη μάρκα) και βρήκα την ησυχία μου γιατι μου είχε ζαλίσει τα.....
 Για "καλό" ενισχυτή δεν ξέρω να σου προτείνω. Δεν ασχολούμαι με το σπορ... Υπάρχουν πολλοί συνάδελφοι στο hlektronika με μεγάλη πείρα σε μάρκες, να σου προτείνουν. Καλά ξεμπερδέματα....

----------


## ^Active^

Δυστιχως Σωτηρη και ο Mistral με την θωρακιση τα ιδια κανει !!! (εχει βγαλει και τετοιο μοντελο) Το θεμα ειναι να μου πει καποιος καποιο μοντελο να μην εχω αυτα τα φαινομενα .....

----------


## jimk

Οχι θα βαζουμε 100 ευρω ενισχυτη που εχει τα σουπερ ντουπερ φιλτρα για να πατατε  εσεις  χωρις να  παρεμβαλετε..Το βλεπεις λογικο;Να βαλετε εσεις φιλτρα στα μηχανηματα σας γιατι αυτα κανουν παρεμβολες και οχι οι ενισχυτες.Οσο για τον πελατη δεν μπορεις να τον υποχρεωσεις να βαλει ακριβο ενισχυτη .Αν πεις στον πελατη βαλε 100 ευρω ενισχυτη για να μην παρεμβαλλεται απο τον γειτονα ραδιοερασιτεχνη θα του ερθει ταμπλας.
Εσυ ειχες την καλοσυνη να βαλεις απο την τσεπη σου χρηματα για να του αλλαξεις τον ενισχυτη και πιστευω οτι εκανες  το σωστο  γιατι εσυ παρεμβαλες,αλλα αλλοι δεν θα το κανουν...Και δεν εχουν ολοι την οικονομικη ανεση να σκανε τα 50αρια για να αλλαξουν ενισχυτες.
Εχω βαλει πολλους μιστραλ και δεν εχω απολυτος κανενα προβλημα.




> Βάζεις τον Mistral τον απλό με το πλαστικό καπάκι ΧΩΡΙΣ θωράκιση ??
> Περίεργο... Αυτός μαζεύει παράσιτα ακόμα και όταν ρεύεται κανείς κοντά του (Για να μη σου πώ τι κάνει άμα κλάσεις κιόλας). Μόνο όταν περνάει μηχανάκι έχεις παράσιτα ?? ΤΥΧΕΡΟΣ είσαι !!!
>  Παλιά είχε φέρει η γειτόνισσα "Τεχνικό τηλεοράσεων" να της φτιάξει την κεραία και της έβαλε αυτό το πράγμα για ενισχυτή κεραίας. Μόλις άνοιγα το V/U τα βράδια να μιλήσω με κανένα φίλο, η εικόνα στην τηλεόραση της χανότανε...
>  Τελικά πλήρωσα από την τσέπη μου περίπου 100 ευρουλάκια και αγόρασα σοβαρό ενισχυτή κεραίας (δεν θυμάμαι τη μάρκα) και βρήκα την ησυχία μου γιατι μου είχε ζαλίσει τα.....
>  Για "καλό" ενισχυτή δεν ξέρω να σου προτείνω. Δεν ασχολούμαι με το σπορ... Υπάρχουν πολλοί συνάδελφοι στο hlektronika με μεγάλη πείρα σε μάρκες, να σου προτείνουν. Καλά ξεμπερδέματα....

----------


## vasilllis

και με τα μηχανακια τι να κανει;να απαγορεύσει την κυκλοφορια η να κανει πεζοδρομο;

----------


## jimk

Εκει το μονο  που μπορει να κανει για να μη παιδευετε ειναι να φωναξει καποιον που εχει μηχανακι και να  αρχισει τις γκαζιες  μεχρι να βρει τι φταιε..   :Lol:  :Lol: 




> και με τα μηχανακια τι να κανει;να απαγορεύσει την κυκλοφορια η να κανει πεζοδρομο;

----------

vasilllis (30-05-17)

----------


## SV1JRT

> Οχι θα βαζουμε 100 ευρω ενισχυτη που εχει τα σουπερ ντουπερ φιλτρα για να πατατε  εσεις  χωρις να  παρεμβαλετε..Το βλεπεις λογικο;Να βαλετε εσεις φιλτρα στα μηχανηματα σας γιατι αυτα κανουν παρεμβολες και οχι οι ενισχυτες.Οσο για τον πελατη δεν μπορεις να τον υποχρεωσεις να βαλει ακριβο ενισχυτη .Αν πεις στον πελατη βαλε 100 ευρω ενισχυτη για να μην παρεμβαλλεται απο τον γειτονα ραδιοερασιτεχνη θα του ερθει ταμπλας.
> Εσυ ειχες την καλοσυνη να βαλεις απο την τσεπη σου χρηματα για να του αλλαξεις τον ενισχυτη και πιστευω οτι εκανες  το σωστο  γιατι εσυ παρεμβαλες,αλλα αλλοι δεν θα το κανουν...Και δεν εχουν ολοι την οικονομικη ανεση να σκανε τα 50αρια για να αλλαξουν ενισχυτες.
> Εχω βαλει πολλους μιστραλ και δεν εχω απολυτος κανενα προβλημα.



Φίλτατε Δημήτρη, ο (νόμιμος) ραδιοερασιτέχνης ΕΧΕΙ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥ και στα @@ του αν έχει παράσιτα ο γείτονας. Δεν είναι πρόβλημα του ραδιοερασιτέχνη τα παράσιτα στην τηλεόραση του γείτονα.

----------


## aktis

Σωτήρη , η άδεια όπως ξέρεις ειναι απλώς μια αίτηση - γνωστοποίηση και ενα παράβολο . Δεν ερχεται ο "Δημόκριτος"   να πιστοποιήσει οτι τα μηχανήματα  δεν κανουν παρεμβολές ,
όλο και κάτι μπορει να εχει πάει στραβά  

http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=405

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη , η άδεια όπως ξέρεις ειναι απλώς μια αίτηση - γνωστοποίηση και ενα παράβολο . Δεν ερχεται ο "Δημόκριτος"   να πιστοποιήσει οτι τα μηχανήματα  δεν κανουν παρεμβολές ,
> όλο και κάτι μπορει να εχει πάει στραβά  
> 
> http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=405



Αν τα μηχανήματα σου και η κεραία είναι εργοστασιακά και ΔΕΝ είναι "πειραγμένα" είναι πολύ μικρές οι πιθανότητες να σου κάνει παρατήρηση η ΕΕΕΤ.
Αν τα μηχανήματα είναι πειραγμένα...... ας πρόσεχες !!!

.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-  Δυστυχώς  το  θέμα  των  παρεμβολών  είναι  μεγάλο  θέμα  και  δύσκολο  μπορεί  να  φταίνε  όλα  ή  τίποτα  να  δίνεις  μεγάλη  προσοχή  στο  θέμα  θωράκισης  απο  τη  κεραία  έως  τη  τηλεόραση - τηλεοράσεις  σε  όλη  τη  διαδρομή,  καλώδια  ενισχυτής  διακλαδώσεις  πρίζες  κ.λ.π.

----------

